# where do you live



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

well im bored so im just wondering where you live??i live in malaysia a tropical country..and many of these fishies can be found here... for example many snakeheads, harlequins rasboras, many tetras and many others....... and for salwater keepers one of the worlds beautiful reefs are here!!!!!!!!!!!!! even in my drain there is fish like mudskippers and talapia..i guess im going t: but anyways where do YOU live??!!


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

I live in Iowa, USA. Real close to the Mississippi river. :smile:


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I live in Missouri, USA, down in the bootheel. My home is about two blocks from the Mississpippi.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It says on the side by my name.


----------



## Dez (Oct 25, 2005)

i live in uk, england, manchester


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Georgia......


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Tampa Bay, FL..


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Kotka, Finland. We had our first snow today


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

We live outside of philadelphia pa. I'd tell you exactly where, but you probably don't know :-D


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i live in the suburbs on the southside of chicago


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Stevens Point, Wisconsin


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

2complicated said:


> well im bored so im just wondering where you live??i live in malaysia a tropical country..and many of these fishies can be found here... for example many snakeheads, harlequins rasboras, many tetras and many others....... and for salwater keepers one of the worlds beautiful reefs are here!!!!!!!!!!!!! even in my drain there is fish like mudskippers and talapia..i guess im going t: but anyways where do YOU live??!!


WOW are you alowed to take fish for your aquariums?

i live just outside of philadephia, bout 5 minutes from Doylestown


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Livin' about 20 miles away from Grand Rapids, Michigan. (At least for now). Near future, I plan to go to college somewhere in MI, too!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I Live in Bournemouth, West Howe.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Livin' about 20 miles away from Grand Rapids, Michigan. (At least for now). Near future, I plan to go to college somewhere in MI, too!


 you live by me Max!! I live in Rochester, Michigan....20 minutes north of Detroit. Aren't the colors so pretty here!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

East Greenwich, Rhode Island. A nice little town. except for the fact that most of the people here are a bit on the rich side. :roll eyes:

my favorite place is Jamestown, Rhode Island. Many beaches that i enjoy snorkeling in.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I live in montana.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Top and Center In Illinois. Rockford to be exact.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

osteoporoosi said:


> Kotka, Finland. We had our first snow today


I wish it would snow where I live. I've seen snow two times where I live one time I was too young too remember but I've seen pics and the other time like 3 years ago and it only lasted through the night started at midnight next morning gone. I'm hoping from some snow this year it's been unusually cold the past week so maybe so one Thanksgiving it was like 80degress outside that was like 4 years ago I think.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Lilburn Ga


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Top and Center In Illinois. Rockford to be exact.


ever heard of the CD "Come on feal the Illinoise by Sufjan Stevens and the Illinoise makers"? It's all about Illinois


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Florissant, MO, about 15 mins from St. Louis and about 5 from the Mississippi river. Pretty close to Alton Ill.


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

fishboy said:


> WOW are you alowed to take fish for your aquariums?
> 
> i live just outside of philadephia, bout 5 minutes from Doylestown


no for salwater but yes in some places for fresh water.... most probably all the rivers have some of the fish you like


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I live in Goose Creek, SC. Just outside of beautiful, historic Charleston. It's really nice here, you just have to learn to dodge the tourists when you drive downtown.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I live In UK Devon, near plymouth


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Lots of people along the Mississippi  I am about 2 1/2 to 3 blocks from the Mississippi river front/bike & jog trail. About 5 mins from Illinois, bridge is like 3 or 4 blocks down maybe. Both of the good LFS around here are in Moline and Rock Island, IL. Not much for fish shops on the Iowa side for some reason.


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm also very close to the Mississippi River. I live in southern Louisiana


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

DUSTIN323 said:


> I wish it would snow where I live. I've seen snow two times where I live one time I was too young too remember but I've seen pics and the other time like 3 years ago and it only lasted through the night started at midnight next morning gone. I'm hoping from some snow this year it's been unusually cold the past week so maybe so one Thanksgiving it was like 80degress outside that was like 4 years ago I think.


We get the same kinda weather here too! sux, doesnt it! Shoot, Christmas a few years back I was wearing shorts!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> you live by me Max!! I live in Rochester, Michigan....20 minutes north of Detroit. Aren't the colors so pretty here!


Ya the changing is wonderful! I can't wait to go for a photo tour...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

fishboy said:


> ever heard of the CD "Come on feal the Illinoise by Sufjan Stevens and the Illinoise makers"? It's all about Illinois


Never heard them. Im guessing its a satire band like Da yoopers.

http://www.dayoopers.com/index.html


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm in San Diego, California. I grew up in northern California in an itty-bitty town called Lakeport. 

It used to snow in northern California once every 2 or 3 years and last until about noon. I know what you guys mean,though, I've spent many Christmases in tank tops or shorts. Down here in San Diego, I'm pretty sure you could dress like that year-round.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Never heard them. Im guessing its a satire band like Da yoopers


no they're not a comedy mix, they're a serious band that is making a CD for every state so far they got Michagan and Illinois and Wyoming is coming out soon


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fishboy are you into local shows and such?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Just look a couple miles north of where wilma hit FL and on the name thing on the left


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> fishboy are you into local shows and such?


i know alot about music and alot about fish. Though when i comes to music i can't touch my brother. I'm not as big on local stuff but if it's good i'll listen. Sufjan Stevens(who i mentioned) was in rolling stone so he's getting big. If the price is right i'll go down to philadelphia and hit he venues, my brother just got back from a death cab for cutie conert, tickets were $20 presale but i couldn't go


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Ok fishboy first off its MichIgan, not Michagan.


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

you dont know whats snow? snow is a form of water you know white color you must know what snow is..... snowman, like in cartoons or movies they make snow mans and is cold


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> Ok fishboy first off its MichIgan, not Michagan.


i've stated on other posts that i can't spell well. Never have been able to.Sry if i offended the great lake state(is that what michigun is? or am i mixed up)


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

2complicated said:


> you dont know whats snow? snow is a form of water you know white color you must know what snow is..... snowman, like in cartoons or movies they make snow mans and is cold


i think shes kidding...


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

osteoporoosi said:


> Kotka, Finland. We had our first snow today


 HA we got our first snow (which was a blizzard) we didnt have school like 3 weeks ago!!!!!!!!! We were wondering when FEMA would come to north dakota!!!!!!!! the towns name is minot (my-not)


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

CVV1 said:


> HA we got our first snow (which was a blizzard) we didnt have school like 3 weeks ago!!!!!!!!! We were wondering when FEMA would come to north dakota!!!!!!!! the towns name is minot (my-not)


You got 3 weeks of snow days in north dakota? Shouldnt you guys be used to the snow yet? i thought it snowed and was cold quite a bit there.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Still haven't seen snow... only frost. It got down like -2.2 degrees Celcisus (28 F if I get it right) which is quite cool (and cold) for me  
H/e I really enjoy it!


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i had to walk to work this past week in like 40 degree weather which i wasn't planing on so i was frozen in my t-shirt


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh come on guys! I work outside all winter no matter how cold it is!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i bearly feal cold, i work in a walk in refigeration unit all summer at around 35 degrees in short sleeves and shorts for maybe an hour or more and it never bothers me. I can walk out in winter in a t-shirt and jeans and i'm good


----------

